# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ AIR CONDITION ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΛΙΑΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ

## marder

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει απλά, ποιά είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ του κλασικού  air-condition  και των αντλιών θερμότητας ? Επίσης γιατί τα inverter air condition  μπορούν και αποδίδουν θερμότητα όταν η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία είναι κάτω του 0, ενώ τα κλασικά (με τον ίδιο τύπο αερίου ), δεν λειτουργούν σε μικρότερες θερμοκρασίες των  4 - 5 βαθμών.

----------


## genesis

Δεν υπάρχει διαφορά. Τα κοινά κλιματιστικά (air-conditioners) είναι αντλίες θερμότητας αέρος - αέρος.
Η τεχνολογία inverter επιτρέπει την λειτουργία του συμπιεστή σε μεγάλο εύρος στροφών και όχι μόνο on - off όπως στα απλά κλιματιστικά.
Από αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια αλλά και τη συνολική ποιότητα κατασκευής του μηχανήματος προκύπτουν οι διαφορές στην απόδοση και στην ελάχιστη / μέγιστη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας.

----------

marfa (01-10-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://sieline.gr/pages/gr/products/...pump_flash.php

http://sieline.gr/pages/gr/products/...heat_pumps.php

http://sieline.gr/pages/gr/products/heat_pumps.php

----------

el greco 1 (12-10-15)

----------


## dalai

Ναι γενικα στην αρχη λειτουργειας δεν υπαρχουν διαφορες.Απλως στην αντλια θερμοτητας αερος νερου, το τελικο "προιον" ειναι ζεστο νερο ενω στα κλιματιστικα ειναι ζεστος αερας.Επειδη ειναι νερο λοιπον εχουν -συνηθως- και καλυτερες αποδωσεις (το νερο απαγει καλυτερα το θερμικο φορτιο απο τον αερα).
Τα απλα μηχανιματα δουλευουν στο φουλ  για οση ωρα θες ζεστη .Αν ομως κανει πολυ κρυο, η εξετερικη μοναδα παγωνει (πιανει παγο , και παγωνει το φρεον) οποτε σταματαει να δουλευει. Τα ινβερτερ προσαρμοζουν την αποδοση τους τοσο ωστε να μην παγωσει η εξ. μοναδα .Ετσι δεν αποδισει τα μεγιστα στα πολλα κρυα ,αλλα τουλαχιστον κατι δινει . Το ποσο δινει το αναγραφει καθε αντλια θερμοτητας σε πινακες.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

AIR-CONDITION  δεν  έχουμε  κανένας. Η  γνήσια  κατασκευή  εκτός  από  την  θερμοκρασία  αέρα,  ρυθμίζει  και  την  υγρασία  επί  %  και  την  ποιότητα  του  αέρα  με  μίξη  φρέσκου  και  ανακυκλούμενου.
Από  τις  τρεις  ανωτέρω  προϋποθέσεις  που  χαρακτηρίζουν  ένα  μηχάνημα  ως  air-condition  τα  οικιακά  μηχανήματα  καλύπτουν  μόνο  τη  μια, αυτή  της  ρύθμισης  θερμοκρασίας.
Τα  οικιακά  μηχανήματα  είτε  είναι  μόνο  ψύξη  είτε  είναι  ψύξη—θέρμανση  είναι  μόνο  αντλίες  θερμότητας  απλές  και  με  ανάστροφη  του  κύκλου.

----------


## Nemmesis

> AIR-CONDITION  δεν  έχουμε  κανένας. Η  γνήσια  κατασκευή  εκτός  από  την  θερμοκρασία  αέρα,  ρυθμίζει  και  την  υγρασία  επί  %  και  την  ποιότητα  του  αέρα  με  μίξη  φρέσκου  και  ανακυκλούμενου.



χεχε.... κανεις λαθος... καποιοι εχουν daikin ururu sarara... ψαξε και θα δεις αν ειναι air condition η οχι

----------

klik (03-10-12)

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Τώρα  πιθανών γίνεται  λογοπαίγνιο  .

  Να  παραθέσεις  τις  παραμέτρους  λειτουργίας  και  εάν  έχει  δυνατότητα  ελέγχου  υγρασίας  και  μίξης  αέρα.
  Εγώ  γνωρίζω  τι  είναι  air-condition.

----------


## Nemmesis

αυτο ακριβως ειναι.. ρυθμιζει και την υγρασια του αερα... μπορει να βαλει ή να βγαλει υγρασια απο τον χωρο που ειναι περασμενο το μηχανημα.. επισης μπορει να φερει και φρεσκο αερα απο εξω... σου ειπα να ψαξεις αλλα βαρεθηκες... εδω ειναι ενα βιντεακι που εξηγει πως το κανει... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hip01gO7XLQ οπως βλεπεις δεν προκειται για κανενα "λογοπαίγνιο"

----------

PCMan (02-10-12)

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Μέσω  του  μοντέλου  που  παρέθεσες , σε  αναζήτηση,  βρήκα  το  βίντεο  που  αναφέρεις  από  εχθές.

  Ομολογώ  εντυπωσιάσθηκα  από  τις  δυνατότητες  του  μηχανήματος.
  Όντως  αυτό  είναι  air-cond,  όλα  τα  υπόλοιπα  γνωστά  και  ευρέως  διαδεδομένα  είναι  μόνο  αντλίες  θερμότητας.

----------

Nemmesis (03-10-12)

----------


## marder

Παιδιά ευχαριστώγια τις απαντήσεις σας. Ήταν απόλυτα κατανοητές και κατατοπιστικές.
Ψάχνοντας το θέμαγιατί θέλω να βάλω σε ένα δωμάτιο οικονομικότερη θέρμανση από το καλοριφέρ πουυπάρχει, είδα ότι τελικά το πιο συμφέρον είναι το air condition ,  με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι ισχύουνοι προδιαγραφές *και ότι τις κατάλαβασωστά*. 

*Ψυκτική απόδοση* : KW 2,814 BTU 9.600 *Θερμική απόδοση* : KW 3,077 BTU 10.500 Κατανάλωση στην ψύξη : KW 0,835 Κατανάλωση στην θέρμανση : KW 0,808 Eνεργειακή κλάση -Ψύξη : EER 3,37 Α Ενεργειακή κλάση -Θέρμανση : COP 3,81 A Αφύγρανση L/h : 0,8 Ψυκτικό υγρό R410A Όρια     λειτουργίας 
     α) Ψύξη : 18/43 οC 
     β) Θέρμανση : -7/24 οC

Δηλαδή ο κατασκευαστής μας λέει ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε θέρμανση 3.077 kw (10.500 BTU) με πραγματική κατανάλωση 0,808 KW !!!!. Από τη διαίρεση της θερμικής απόδοσης  3.077 kw  δια της κατανάλωσης στη θέρμανση0,808 KW  προκύπτει ο συντελεστής cop 3,808 . ΙΣΧΥΕΙΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ?????  Καταναλώνουμε Α ενέργειακαι παίρνουμε 3,808 φορές περισσότερο ??????  Κάποιες προδιαγραφές του ίδιου  aircondition  αναφέρουν κατανάλωση 3,67 A  στη θέρμανση, κάτι που επιβεβαιώνει την κατανάλωση(3,67 χ 220 = 807,4 W ). Τι να πω. Από τη μία φαίνονταισωστά, από την άλλη με προβληματίζει αυτό το επί 3,81 . 
Δεύτερον, στα όρια λειτουργίας για θέρμανση αναφέρει  -7/24 c. Δηλαδή μπορεί ναλειτουργεί μεταφέροντας θερμότητα στον εσωτερικό χώρο με εξωτερική θερμοκρασία από-7 έως 24 c ???. Και όταν δηλαδή έχουμε εξωτερική θερμοκρασία -4 (εντός ορίων), τιαπόδοση θα έχει εσωτερικά. Πιστεύω μετριότατη.

----------


## vasilllis

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώγια τις απαντήσεις σας. Ήταν απόλυτα κατανοητές και κατατοπιστικές.
> Ψάχνοντας το θέμαγιατί θέλω να βάλω σε ένα δωμάτιο οικονομικότερη θέρμανση από το καλοριφέρ πουυπάρχει, είδα ότι τελικά το πιο συμφέρον είναι το air condition ,  με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι ισχύουνοι προδιαγραφές *και ότι τις κατάλαβασωστά*. 
> 
> *Ψυκτική απόδοση* : KW 2,814 BTU 9.600 *Θερμική απόδοση* : KW 3,077 BTU 10.500 Κατανάλωση στην ψύξη : KW 0,835 Κατανάλωση στην θέρμανση : KW 0,808 Eνεργειακή κλάση -Ψύξη : EER 3,37 Α Ενεργειακή κλάση -Θέρμανση : COP 3,81 A Αφύγρανση L/h : 0,8 Ψυκτικό υγρό R410A Όρια     λειτουργίας 
>      α) Ψύξη : 18/43 οC 
>      β) Θέρμανση : -7/24 οC
> 
> Δηλαδή ο κατασκευαστής μας λέει ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε θέρμανση 3.077 kw (10.500 BTU) με πραγματική κατανάλωση 0,808 KW !!!!. Από τη διαίρεση της θερμικής απόδοσης  3.077 kw  δια της κατανάλωσης στη θέρμανση0,808 KW  προκύπτει ο συντελεστής cop 3,808 . ΙΣΧΥΕΙΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ?????  Καταναλώνουμε Α ενέργειακαι παίρνουμε 3,808 φορές περισσότερο ??????  Κάποιες προδιαγραφές του ίδιου  aircondition  αναφέρουν κατανάλωση 3,67 A  στη θέρμανση, κάτι που επιβεβαιώνει την κατανάλωση(3,67 χ 220 = 807,4 W ). Τι να πω. Από τη μία φαίνονταισωστά, από την άλλη με προβληματίζει αυτό το επί 3,81 . 
> Δεύτερον, στα όρια λειτουργίας για θέρμανση αναφέρει  -7/24 c. Δηλαδή μπορεί ναλειτουργεί μεταφέροντας θερμότητα στον εσωτερικό χώρο με εξωτερική θερμοκρασία από-7 έως 24 c ???. Και όταν δηλαδή έχουμε εξωτερική θερμοκρασία -4 (εντός ορίων), τιαπόδοση θα έχει εσωτερικά. Πιστεύω μετριότατη.



οχι.
η αποδοση ειναι ιδια σε ολες εντος των οριων θερμοκρασιες.απλα στους -4 τολεγομενο cop παει περιπατο.

----------


## nestoras

> Δηλαδή ο κατασκευαστής μας λέει ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε θέρμανση 3.077 kw (10.500 BTU) με πραγματική κατανάλωση 0,808 KW !!!!. Από τη διαίρεση της θερμικής απόδοσης  3.077 kw  δια της κατανάλωσης στη θέρμανση0,808 KW  προκύπτει ο συντελεστής cop  3,808 . ΙΣΧΥΕΙΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ?????  Καταναλώνουμε Α ενέργειακαι παίρνουμε  3,808 φορές περισσότερο ??????



Θα σου απαντήσω θεωρητικά γιατί ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Σε πολλούς φαίνεται "μαγικό" κι ότι παράγεται ενέργεια από το μηδέν όμως δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Το air-condition λειτουργεί σαν αντλία που κάνει ανταλλαγές θερμικής ενέργειας μεταξύ εσωτερικού και εξωτερικού περιβάλλοντος χρησιμοποιώντας ως μέσο ανταλλαγής τα "υγρά". Ο όρος θερμότητα αναφέρεται στη γενικότερη έννοια του, ακόμη και ο αέρας θερμοκρασίας 0 βαθμών έχει θερμική ενέργεια μέσα του. Για παράδειγμα, σκέψου ότι 20 κυβικά μέτρα αέρα 10 βαθμών κελσίου μπορεί να έχουν περισσότερη ενέργεια από ότι 1 κυβικό μέτρο αέρα 30 βαθμών κελσίου (τα νούμερα είναι τυχαία, μας ενδιαφέρει η ποσοτική προσέγγιση στο θέμα).
Η λειτουργία του κλιματιστικού βασίζεται στην ιδιότητα που έχει το ψυκτικό υγρό του να εξατμίζεται σε θερμοκρασία χαμήλοτερη από αυτή του εξωτερικού περιβάλλοντος. Περιγραφή λειτουργίας για θέρμανση:
Τα χάλκινα στοιχεία της εξωτερικής μονάδας απορροφούν τη θερμότητα που βρίσκεται στο περιβάλλον σαν υγρό ακόμη. Κατόπιν διέρχεται στον εξατμιστή και μετατρέπεται σε αέριο απελευθερώνοντας τη θερμική ενέργεια που συγκέντρωσε το υγρό από το περιβάλλον. Στο σημείο αυτό, *το αέριο  συμπιέζεται με τη βοήθεια του συμπιεστή και η συμπίεση αυτή προκαλεί αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας του αερίου* (σε θερμοκρασία μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που αρχικά είχε το υγρό). Το συμπιεσμένο αέριο πηγαίνει στην εσωτερική μονάδα στον συμπυκνωτή, μετατρέπεται σε υγρό και αποβάλλει τη θερμική ενέργεια που απέκτησε στο εσωτερικό του σπιτιού.
Για λειτουργία ψύξης χοντρικά συμβαίνει το ίδιο μόνο που αντιστρέφεται η λειτουργία των μονάδων (εδώ η εσωτερική μονάδα απορροφά τη θερμότητα του δωματίου και η εξωτερική την αποβάλλει στο περιβάλλον).
Το μαγικό της οικονομίας του κλιματιστικού είναι ότι η θερμική ενέργεια δεν παράγεται από κάπου (πχ αντιστάσεις, κάυση κτλ). Η ενέργεια που καταναλώνει ένα κλιματιστικό είναι η ενέργεια που απαιτείται έτσι ώστε το ψυκτικό υγρό να συμπιεστεί και να ανέβει η θερμοκρασία του (αυτό που έχω γράψει με έντονα). Το ίδιο το υγρό έχει απορροφήσει τη θερμική ενέργεια από το περιβάλλον κι όχι από το "πουθενά". Γι'αυτό το λόγο και η "απόδοση" ενός κλιματιστικού εξαρτάται άμεσα από τις συνθήκες του περιβάλλοντος. Ίδια λειτουργία είναι και αυτή του ψυγείου (εξωτερικό περιβάλλον είναι το δωμάτιο και εσωτερικό είναι ο θάλαμος του ψυγείου-εδώ βέβαια λειτουργεί μονόδρομα, δηλαδή μόνο ψύχει το θάλαμο).
Κάτι που μπορεί να θωρηθεί αυτονόητο είναι ότι το κλιματιστικό για να δουλέψει θα πρέπει να έχει δύο απομονωμένες "δεξαμενές" θερμότητας (πχ το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον και τον εσωτερικό χώρο).
Αυτά που αναφέρει ο κατασκευαστής επομένως είναι σωστά, διαφωνώ μόνο στον όρο "απόδοση" επειδή στις αντλίες θερμότητας και στις ψυκτικές μηχανές χρησιμοποιείται ο πιο επιστημονικός όρος "*συντελεστής λειτουργίας*" γιατί όρος απόδοση έχει καθιερωθεί να είναι μία τιμή μικρότερη της μονάδας.

----------

awmn931 (28-11-12), 

DGeorge (10-12-12)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώγια τις απαντήσεις σας. Ήταν απόλυτα κατανοητές και κατατοπιστικές.
> Ψάχνοντας το θέμαγιατί θέλω να βάλω σε ένα δωμάτιο οικονομικότερη θέρμανση από το καλοριφέρ πουυπάρχει, είδα ότι τελικά το πιο συμφέρον είναι το air condition ,  με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι ισχύουνοι προδιαγραφές *και ότι τις κατάλαβασωστά*. 
> 
> *Ψυκτική απόδοση* : KW 2,814 BTU 9.600 *Θερμική απόδοση* : KW 3,077 BTU 10.500 Κατανάλωση στην ψύξη : KW 0,835 Κατανάλωση στην θέρμανση : KW 0,808 Eνεργειακή κλάση -Ψύξη : EER 3,37 Α Ενεργειακή κλάση -Θέρμανση : COP 3,81 A Αφύγρανση L/h : 0,8 Ψυκτικό υγρό R410A Όρια     λειτουργίας 
>      α) Ψύξη : 18/43 οC 
>      β) Θέρμανση : -7/24 οC 
> 
> Δηλαδή ο κατασκευαστής μας λέει ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε θέρμανση 3.077 kw (10.500 BTU) με πραγματική κατανάλωση 0,808 KW !!!!. Από τη διαίρεση της θερμικής απόδοσης  3.077 kw  δια της κατανάλωσης στη θέρμανση0,808 KW  προκύπτει ο συντελεστής cop 3,808 . ΙΣΧΥΕΙΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ?????  Καταναλώνουμε Α ενέργειακαι παίρνουμε 3,808 φορές περισσότερο ??????  Κάποιες προδιαγραφές του ίδιου  aircondition  αναφέρουν κατανάλωση 3,67 A  στη θέρμανση, κάτι που επιβεβαιώνει την κατανάλωση(3,67 χ 220 = 807,4 W ). Τι να πω. Από τη μία φαίνονταισωστά, από την άλλη με προβληματίζει αυτό το επί 3,81 . 
> Δεύτερον, στα όρια λειτουργίας για θέρμανση αναφέρει  -7/24 c. Δηλαδή μπορεί ναλειτουργεί μεταφέροντας θερμότητα στον εσωτερικό χώρο με εξωτερική θερμοκρασία από-7 έως 24 c ???. Και όταν δηλαδή έχουμε εξωτερική θερμοκρασία -4 (εντός ορίων), τιαπόδοση θα έχει εσωτερικά. Πιστεύω μετριότατη.



γενικα αυτα που εγραψες ισχυουν και μην σε παραξενευει το 3.8 που βγαζεις.. ειναι σωστο γιατι μιλαμε για ΑΝΤΛΙΑ θερμοτητας... τι σημαινει αυτο.. οτι καιμε 1Kw ρευμα για να μεταφερουme θερμοτητα απο την ατμοσφαιρα μεσα στο σπιτι ιση με 3.8 Kw αν ζεστενομασταν με αντιστασεις... τωρα για τις θερμοκρασιες ειναι μια μεγαλη πονεμενη ιστορια... τα νουμερα που μας δινουν οι κατασκεβαστες ειναι λιγο παραπλανιτικα... δλδ το μηχανημα το δοκιμαζουν και μετραν το COP στην θερμαση για παραδειγμα με μια εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια των 6-7 βαθμων... το κανουν αυτο για να βγει Α class το μηχανημα τους... ενω μολις παει κατω απο μηδεν η θερμοκρασια το cop παιρνει τον κατηφορο... ειδικα αν ειναι οχι inverter το μηχανημα... ευτηχως για εμας υπαρχει η EUROVENT η οποια πιστωποιει αν αυτα που λεει ο κατασκευαστης ισχυουν η οχι.... για να λυθει αυτο το θεμα σιγα σιγα θα αλλαξουν τα πραγματα και αντι να εχουμε το cop θα εχουμε το scop δλδ seasonal  cop... που σημαινει οτι ενα μηχανημα θα μπαινει σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκει μετα απο πολλα τεστ σε διαφορες θερμοκρασιες... γιατι τα πραγματα ειναι καπως αδικα οταν ενα 9ρακι του κολου μπαινει Α class με cop 3.8 και ενα αλλο μοντελο με cop 4.6 μπαινει και αυτο Α class....

----------


## vagroul

καλημερα, το θεμα ειναι παλιο αλλα τεριαζει ο τιτλος...
ερωτηση:αν σε ενα κλιματιστικο (air condition) αφαιρεσουμε την εσωτερικη μοναδα και στην θεση της βαλουμε ενα εναλλακτη νερου - φρεον ειναι σαν να εχουμε μια αντλια θερμοτητας αερα - νερου ?σωστα?
τι αλλο χρειαζεται γι να μπορεσει να λειτουργησει?

----------


## klik

> ...
> τι αλλο χρειαζεται γι να μπορεσει να λειτουργησει?



ενδοδαπέδια θέρμανση για αρχή...

----------


## vasilllis

> καλημερα, το θεμα ειναι παλιο αλλα τεριαζει ο τιτλος...
> ερωτηση:αν σε ενα κλιματιστικο (air condition) αφαιρεσουμε την εσωτερικη μοναδα και στην θεση της βαλουμε ενα εναλλακτη νερου - φρεον ειναι σαν να εχουμε μια αντλια θερμοτητας αερα - νερου ?σωστα?
> τι αλλο χρειαζεται γι να μπορεσει να λειτουργησει?




Τον εναλακτη μαζι με ολα τα παρελκομενα(βαλβιδες κλπ) .Τιποτα αλλο εκτος οτι πρεπει να μελετησεις πλεον τα νεα σωματα καθοτι αυτη θα ειναι μια αντλια χαμηλων θερμοκρασιων .

----------


## vagroul

Ρωταω σαν άσχετος. Εχω 2 μονάδες 12αρες και προτίθεται και ενας φίλος να μου δωσει μια 18αρα και ετσι μου μπηκε η ιδέα. Τα σώματα μου για να με καλυπτουν θελουν 50-55 βαθμούς προσαγωγη. Υπάρχει περιπτωση να την φτανει αυτή η κατασκευή;

----------


## vasilllis

Θα αγορασεις ενναλακτη φρεον (3 στην περιπτωση σογ) αν σου πουμε ναι;
Γιατι τα σωματα ειναι η φτηνοτερη αντικατασταση στο ολο εγχειρημα

----------


## vagroul

Για την μια μοναδα για δοκιμή θα έπαιρνα. Μπορώ να βρω και 24αρα μοναδα. Με τον εναλλακτη νερου η απόδοση μεγαλώνει σε σχεση με του αέρα; 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Για την μια μοναδα για δοκιμή θα έπαιρνα. Μπορώ να βρω και 24αρα μοναδα. Με τον εναλλακτη νερου η απόδοση μεγαλώνει σε σχεση με του αέρα; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Δεν ειναι ετσι.Αυτο το μηχανημα εχει κατασκευαστει να δουλευει με το συγκεκριμενο ενναλακτη.Δεν υπαρχει (απο οσο ξερω) εξωτερικη μοναδα που να προσαρμοζεται σε εσωτερικη αερος ή σε νερου.Οποτε μονο με πειραματα/μετρησεις θα βγαλεις αποτελεσμα.
Αυτα τα κλιματιστικα που εχεις ομως ,φανταζομαι θα ειναι 10ετιας οποτε μην περιμενεις τετοιες αποδοσεις.

----------


## vagroul

ναι εχεις δικιο. τα μηχανηματα ειναι ολα 10ετιας. απο οτι κοιτουσα ο εναλλακτης κανει απο 250-350 ευρω αλλα και παλι χωρις να ξερω τι να παρω.....και πως να το υπολογισω. το σκεφτομουν αν θα μπορουσα να βοηθήσω την θερμανση οικονομικα μιας και η μοναδα υπαρχει αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν ξερω το ρισκο ειναι μεγαλο.

----------

